# Looking for minty recipe



## SAVaper

Hi,

I used to be a menthol smoker. I have tried some menthol juices but have not yet found anything I like.

Does anyone have a nice minty recipe. I have a spearmint concentrate. I have not been able to find a mint concentrate. Only the spearmint or peppermint.

Would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Nailedit77

SAVaper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used to be a menthol smoker. I have tried some menthol juices but have not yet found anything I like.
> 
> Does anyone have a nice minty recipe. I have a spearmint concentrate. I have not been able to find a mint concentrate. Only the spearmint or peppermint.
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/atmose-mint-party/


Maybe this will help?


----------



## SAVaper

Sickboy77 said:


> http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/atmose-mint-party/
> View attachment 54374
> 
> Maybe this will help?



Looks Good. Thanks


----------



## VapeSnow

If you looking for a nice creamy mint

Creme de Menthe( TFA) 7%
Koolada (TFA) 1% 
Menthol 0.5%

2 drops Sweetener for every 10ml

Has a background taste of Mint Cream but with a cool touch. Very fresh taste and a medium/strong throat kick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

VapeSnow said:


> If you looking for a nice creamy mint
> 
> Creme de Menthe( TFA) 7%
> Koolada (TFA) 1%
> Menthol 0.5%
> 
> 2 drops Sweetener for every 10ml
> 
> Has a background taste of Mint Cream but with a cool touch. Very fresh taste and a medium/strong throat kick



Souds nice, but its the "cool" that I don't like. That cool makes it taste too much like airwaves or Orbit gum. I am looking for a minty/menthol without the cool.


----------



## VapeSnow

SAVaper said:


> Souds nice, but its the "cool" that I don't like. That cool makes it taste too much like airwaves or Orbit gum. I am looking for a minty/menthol without the cool.



Remove the koolada and put in one drop of menthol for every 10ml


----------



## SAVaper

VapeSnow said:


> Remove the koolada and put in one drop of menthol for every 10ml



Awesome thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

SAVaper said:


> Awesome thanks



Cool bro you are going to like it. Its a very nice creamy mint. 

If you want to remove the menthol and up the Creme de Menthe to 8%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

VapeSnow said:


> Cool bro you are going to like it. Its a very nice creamy mint.
> 
> If you want to remove the menthol and up the Creme de Menthe to 8%.



I am definitely going to try both. Need to order the Crème de Menthe


----------



## zadiac

http://www.kritikalmass.net/search.asp?pg=1&stext=minty&sprice=&stype=&scat= -Minty as keyword

http://www.kritikalmass.net/search.asp?pg=1&stext=mint&sprice=&stype=&scat= - Mint as keyword


----------



## SAVaper

zadiac said:


> http://www.kritikalmass.net/search.asp?pg=1&stext=minty&sprice=&stype=&scat= -Minty as keyword
> 
> http://www.kritikalmass.net/search.asp?pg=1&stext=mint&sprice=&stype=&scat= - Mint as keyword




Thanks I will bookmark the site as well.


----------



## Caveman

I haven't used spearmint yet, will get some end of this month. I do have the TFA Menthol though, and if you like a simple plain menthol, get some TFA Menthol, dilute it 10:1 in PG and mix it up at your preferred %age. I use it at 5-10% solo depending on what I feel like on the day and I keep going back to it when I'm in the mood for some menthol, its just a plain menthol.. I add koolada for the cooling effect, but you said you don't like it so you can just drop it.


----------



## SAVaper

Caveman said:


> I haven't used spearmint yet, will get some end of this month. I do have the TFA Menthol though, and if you like a simple plain menthol, get some TFA Menthol, dilute it 10:1 in PG and mix it up at your preferred %age. I use it at 5-10% solo depending on what I feel like on the day and I keep going back to it when I'm in the mood for some menthol, its just a plain menthol.. I add koolada for the cooling effect, but you said you don't like it so you can just drop it.



Great thanks. I saved this as well.


----------



## SAVaper

VapeSnow said:


> If you looking for a nice creamy mint
> 
> Creme de Menthe( TFA) 7%
> Koolada (TFA) 1%
> Menthol 0.5%
> 
> 2 drops Sweetener for every 10ml
> 
> Has a background taste of Mint Cream but with a cool touch. Very fresh taste and a medium/strong throat kick



Hi @VapeSnow 
Just wanted to thank you for this recipe. I tried it and it is really great. I did not add the sweetener, but I will in the next batch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

SAVaper said:


> Hi @VapeSnow
> Just wanted to thank you for this recipe. I tried it and it is really great. I did not add the sweetener, but I will in the next batch.



Cool buddy im glad you're are enjoying it.


----------



## Richio

@SAVaper
Your post inspired me to try something different yesterday
Crème de menthe - fw - 6%
Mint Candy - TFA- 5%
Simple recipe but so nice and I'm not a mint fan. It's a creamy minty vape. I actually like the mint candy, it tastes like those wilsons mint candy sweets.

I also made a variation
Crème de menthe - fw - 6%
Peppermint - shisha- 3%
I was reluctant at 1st as it smelt like something you'd rub on your chest when you get pneumonia, but boy was I wrong. It was a cool mint and the crème de menthe helped to offset the strength of the peppermint. It actually opened up my nasal passages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Richio said:


> @SAVaper
> Your post inspired me to try something different yesterday
> Crème de menthe - fw - 6%
> Mint Candy - TFA- 5%
> Simple recipe but so nice and I'm not a mint fan. It's a creamy minty vape. I actually like the mint candy, it tastes like those wilsons mint candy sweets.
> 
> I also made a variation
> Crème de menthe - fw - 6%
> Peppermint - shisha- 3%
> I was reluctant at 1st as it smelt like something you'd rub on your chest when you get pneumonia, but boy was I wrong. It was a cool mint and the crème de menthe helped to offset the strength of the peppermint. It actually opened up my nasal passages.




I really like the sound of the first part. It might just be an awesome flavour. Not so sure about the peppermint but like you I might be pleasantly surprised.

Might try it.

Thanks for the pointers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

